# All my breeders fell through- Need new suggestions in MD/VA/PA



## Alex88 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello, All

I had planned on going with a few breeders in the MD/VA area but decided not to go through with them.

Reason1: Theyre mostly working line which are all- "Black".

Reason2: After reading some reviews.. i decided to steer away.

Has anyone heard of Countrylakes ?

This is becoming a pain

Thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, 


> mostly working line which are all- "Black"


is simply not true.

Second, we gave you good suggestions for good breeders and you decided against them for whatever "reviews" you read.

You really need to tell people what you are looking for because we could throw names out at you all day long but it's just wasting our time if you can't tell us what you want in a a dog other than not black and less than $1000.


----------



## Alex88 (Apr 16, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> First,
> 
> 
> is simply not true.
> ...


 
Okay here are my preq's:

Price: $1500
Color: Black and red
Sex: Male
Temperment: Pet/Companion
Drive: Mid


Now the breeder's i been looking into:

Johnsonhaus( seems to be great, but litters will be all black)
Mistyridge( out of the quiestion)
Haus Jauris( Nothing but horror stories)
Blackthrone( Still in the works with colors and if a little will be avail)
Countrylakes( still no feedback from anyone on forum)

Thank you!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Alex88 said:


> Okay here are my preq's:
> 
> Price: $1500
> Color: Black and red
> ...


I'm not sure where you got the info on Johnson-Haus. They have a litter on the ground now that has some sables. They also have had some black and tans in the past (although I don't believe they have any black and reds, since they are mostly show lines).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like you are looking for German Showlines. Perhaps you should do a little more research into the lines (believe links were posted in your previous thread) and go from there.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

One problem you might run into is that black and red are typically showlines and they cost more (at least here in Michigan).


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will tell you that you are not going to find a breeder out there that some person has not taken it upon themselves as a personal mission to slam and discredit. And then there are a few folks or even other breeders who will PM you and give you negative info as well. Multiple negative comments are hard to overcome - one disgruntled person well, folks expect dogs to be "perfect" and dogs are not widgets no matter how good the breeding.

Black and Red typically are showlines but sometimes a workingline may show up in those colors; oftan as a bicolor as opposed to a saddle - but you are far more likely to see blacks, sables, and bicolors. I know nothing about Country Lakes as they definitely appear to be showlines.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I tend to throw out the highest and lowest reviews I read online. My dog is a black/red working line out of Vollkommen- their kennel is in Amarillo TX though.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

It definitely sounds like the colouring your are looking for is in the showlines. I have a Black & Red german showline pup, she was $1,400. She's a long coat but looks like this:

http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o506/Jazmyn_GSD/Jazmyn/DSC_0089.jpg


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Lisa...She is STUNNING!!! Such deep colors!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, I have this one for the OP too to see what she looks like as of 6 months. Every day the black is fading away and her red is becoming more prominent:
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o506/Jazmyn_GSD/Jaz.jpg

We had a preference for Black & Tan as well, but were open to both show & working lines. We really fell in love with her breeder and ended up with a long coated, black & red female. Because she's a long-coat she was actually slightly lower in price, on average the pups for her breeder for a pet/companion home were about $1,600 but could go up from there depending on pedigree, etc.


----------



## Alex88 (Apr 16, 2012)

jprice103 said:


> I'm not sure where you got the info on Johnson-Haus. They have a litter on the ground now that has some sables. They also have had some black and tans in the past (although I don't believe they have any black and reds, since they are mostly show lines).


 
I spoke to Dennis today and he stated the upcoming litter will be all black, excpet maybe a little tan/red on the feet.. since the parents are all black.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wilmoth haus in Akron Oh - showlines, owned by retired K9 handlers who breed both show and work lines - I ***think*** they may have a black and red litter on the ground....

Lee


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

If you dont mind shipping or driving a ways, Rallhaus out side of Houston breeds german show lines and are really good people. A few people on here are getting dogs from them.

Home

They also have a litter on the ground right now.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure where you got your information about "Haus Juris" but it is not correct. I have 2 dogs from them, know of others and from personal experience their temperment, drive, personaltiy are outstanding. 

There are plenty of good breeders in the area, sometimes it just takes time and patience to find the right match.

good luck, do your research but keep a sanity check in place.


----------



## Alex88 (Apr 16, 2012)

TCAP1 said:


> Not sure where you got your information about "Haus Juris" but it is not correct. I have 2 dogs from them, know of others and from personal experience their temperment, drive, personaltiy are outstanding.
> 
> There are plenty of good breeders in the area, sometimes it just takes time and patience to find the right match.
> 
> good luck, do your research but keep a sanity check in place.


 
Thank you for your feedback! I been calling them, but received no reply.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Alex88 said:


> Thank you for your feedback! I been calling them, but received no reply.


I would also send Megan an email.


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

Applejack K9 - 1 male out of the Bubba x Chilli litter left. good luck.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi. I have a Blackthorn pup too and she's been an incredible dog! We worked very closely with Christine and she helped us choose the puppy that fit into our lifestyle. The price point of GSDs from reputable breeders was initially a bit of a shock for my husband and I but after extensive research we realized that the $1500 (+/- $300) truly is a justifiable price. Best investment we ever made!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Other show line breeders (black and red) to look into:

vom Silbersee (MD)
Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs

Kirchenwald (PA)
Kirchenwald Shepherds

Eichenluft (PA?) Molly is now breeding some black/red show lines
Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Alex88 said:


> I spoke to Dennis today and he stated the upcoming litter will be all black, excpet maybe a little tan/red on the feet.. since the parents are all black.


 
Tara's litter (the one with Sables) is completely sold and I believe Xitta's is pretty much sold as well. And yes, Xitta's will all be black.

If you want a Black and Red (German Show lines) I can give you the email of a Veterinarian here in Germantown that is expecting a real nice litter in May. Let me know if you want her info.


----------



## Alex88 (Apr 16, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Tara's litter (the one with Sables) is completely sold and I believe Xitta's is pretty much sold as well. And yes, Xitta's will all be black.
> 
> If you want a Black and Red (German Show lines) I can give you the email of a Veterinarian here in Germantown that is expecting a real nice litter in May. Let me know if you want her info.


 
Carolina,
Please do.

Thank you!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

PM sent!


----------



## Larryindallas (Sep 7, 2015)

This type of post must be sent in private. 

Thank you,

ADMIN


----------

